# Any Oakland Co. archery shops with a Chrono?



## cnmodaw (Oct 16, 2008)

DOes anyone know of an archery shop in south eastern michigan that has a Chronograph? I hunt in jackson, Schupachs has one, but I am trying to make a site tape before I head out here in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Gander in novi has one I think

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I dont know for sure but did you check with KD's in Waterford?


----------



## Wolverine1856 (Sep 26, 2006)

Browns in Goodrich has one. They are the only place I could find one when I was in your spot a month ago.


----------



## reeltherapy (Dec 2, 2008)

spotshooters in holly


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

not to be an *** but just curious why..?? You probably have an idea of what your bow is rated at and obviously whatever you're doing with arrows, broadheads, rests, etc will change that but just curious about what a chrono is going to do for you...??? 

Don't get me wrong - I'm totally cool if you're just curious about what this or that might do to arrow speed or what your set-up does. I just get confused by why some guys get so hung up on a fps here or a fps there like it's going to be the difference to a hunt or something...??...!!....

GLTA..!

-KEN-


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

BrikTan said:


> Gander in novi has one I think
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


they do, but it's busted. Kinda funny, there's a "you break you buy" sign on it.:lol:


----------



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

Adams Archery in Milan


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

langkg said:


> not to be an *** but just curious why..?? You probably have an idea of what your bow is rated at and obviously whatever you're doing with arrows, broadheads, rests, etc will change that but just curious about what a chrono is going to do for you...???
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm totally cool if you're just curious about what this or that might do to arrow speed or what your set-up does. I just get confused by why some guys get so hung up on a fps here or a fps there like it's going to be the difference to a hunt or something...??...!!....
> 
> ...


Not to be an ***, but there are nifty little programs that you plug all your information into, and they can spit out a nifty little sight tape. They compute all the math/physics. You then go set your pin at 20 yards, put the tape on and it will be good for as long a distance you want to shoot. 

VERY convenient for adjustable sights. 

You have to be very accurate with your inputs for them to work.

www.archersadvantage.com
www.pinwheelsoftware.com


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I have a single pin slider that has pre-etched markings...and a "speedometer" on it. Set the speed, sight at 20 and you're good to 70...IF you know the specific speed.


----------

